# Sticky Almonds



## stonebriar (Oct 21, 2013)

Smoked Almonds - 2.JPG



__ stonebriar
__ Oct 21, 2013






I have been smoking almonds for some time now, but decided to change my recipe last week to something more natural. I simply melted butter, honey, and sea salt together, coated the raw almonds and smoked @ 225* for 3 hrs. using apple wood. The almonds are unbelievably delicious and a major hit. However, although they come out of the smoker hot and dry to the touch, yet after given as gifts in mason jars, when opened they are very sticky to the touch. So, we decided to allow them to open air "rest" for a couple of days before placing in jars. They remain sticky as can be. Incredibly delicious, yet sticky. Why dry initially and then sticky later?

Thanks.


----------



## meddling kids (Oct 21, 2013)

I assume it's just absorbing moisture from the air. Try putting a fan over them after smoking maybe?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 21, 2013)

Try rolling the nuts in almond flour.... That will keep the same flavors I would think....  Never tried it....  Just guessing...   

Dave


----------



## ericparkr (Oct 24, 2013)

I have to share with sticky almonds ribs recipes.if u any advice than pls share it .
Sticky Almond Ribs:-
2 racks pork side or back ribs
salt and pepper
Sauce:
1/2 cup almond butter, smooth or chunky
1/2 cup pure maple syrup
1/4 cup soy sauce
3 garlic cloves, crushed
1 tablespoon grated fresh ginger
1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar
1/4 teaspoon dried red pepper flakes


----------



## stonebriar (Oct 24, 2013)

Interesting ideas. Thank you for the replies. What do you think about placing them on cookie sheets (spread evenly) in the oven @ 350* just for a few minutes to harden the honey?

Thanks again...


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 24, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> Interesting ideas. Thank you for the replies. What do you think about placing them on cookie sheets (spread evenly) in the oven @ 350* just for a few minutes to harden the honey?
> 
> Thanks again...


Haven't done it but it might work


----------



## daveomak (Oct 24, 2013)

Sugars and honey are hygroscopic and draw moisture from the air...  Honey is hygroscopic and absorb moisture no matter what you do to it......    Dave

*Hygroscopic*  substances include cellulose fibers such as cotton and paper, sugar, caramel, honey, glycerol, ethanol, methanol, diesel fuel, sulfuric acid, *...*


----------

